# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  My first Linux!

## Shadow12ogue

I have a IBM Thinkcentre, and its sticker falsly claims it runs WindowsXP (this is a dinosaur box, over ten year old laying tower). However it really is running Linux Mint 12, and running it flawlessly. I went from using a fairly new Lenovo (they make good laptops in my opinion) laptop to running this Mint12 IBM, and I have to say Iḿ in love.

I've always wanted a Linux machine (since 7th grade) just never got to have one. Well my roommate gave me a desktop that wasn't working and needed a windows cd. I, being me, was way too skeptical to download a pirated version simply due to what could be missing or hiding inside the disc. So while we were at Frys I saw a linux magazine and I was like "It's a sign....it is time." and well....3 hours later I was on my new Linux machine LOLZ!

I'll post screenshots if it's possible later tonight.

----------


## mcwillis

It would have been shipped originally with Windows XP.  Someone who had prior ownership of this machine would have installed Mint.  I first used Backtrack as a linux OS to see if I could crack WEP wireless passwords.  I wasn't doing that for nefarious purposes; I just wanted to see how easy or difficult it would be.

----------


## Shadow12ogue

Hahaha nice! Nah it had a busted XP on it, the guy who the computer was being built for looked at a lot of pr0n on it so it got malware. I didn't want to install windows on it for various reasons one of them being that I didn't want to use a pirated version of Windows since they are always unstable.

I put Linux Mint 12 onto the box, and it's working like a charm. I haven't gotten to tinker with BackTrack yet, still new to Linux outside of what I know of the Android OS (which isn't much). After I have some time on it, I'm going to be using BackTrack for making sure my network and and the other computers sharing on it are safe and authorized to be on it.

So far...I'm loving it.

----------


## Sornaensis

'Gratz.

-- Sent from openSUSE 12.1 laptop.

----------


## Supernova

I just set up my laptop to dual boot 7 (factory install) and Ubuntu.  I haven't done much with Ubuntu yet; next step is to figure out how to change the GRUB settings.  I'm still trying to wrap my head around actually using a CLI.  The whole free open-source software thing is pretty cool, though  :wink2:

----------


## OldNutter

What are you trying to change in grub?

Also, I'm glad to see you like Linux Shadow12ogue  ::D:  What DE are you using in Mint? Gnome or KDE?


Just for the record, you can install most, if not all, the programs Backtrack has in Mint. Hell, I have aircrack and reaver install on my Arch partition.

----------


## Supernova

> What are you trying to change in grub?



10 seconds isn't enough for me  :tongue2: 

I just kept turning the computer on, walking away for a moment out of habit, and coming back to find Ubuntu booted when I wanted 7.  All taken care of, though, I edited /etc/default/grub and then ran update-grub, and it worked fine.

I used sudo for the first time today; I feel like I joined some sort of club  ::lol::

----------


## OldNutter

Ahh lol, I just swapped it around. I boot into Windows 7 by default now, instead of Arch.

Also.. you have. Let us show you the way computers are suppose to be like!

----------


## Shadow12ogue

Gnome is the DE I'm using. I'm really new to Linux, I read a book about it when I was in middle school, and always wanted one. I have been trying to get Backtrack on here... just can't figure out what I'm doing LOL! I managed to add Oracle VB and Wireshark.

----------


## Supernova

> Ahh lol, I just swapped it around. I boot into Windows 7 by default now, instead of Arch.
> 
> Also.. you have. Let us show you the way computers are suppose to be like!



I joined an exclusive club called /etc/sudoers.  It _is_ exciting.

Also Shadow12ogue, do you really have that running on a 10 year old PC?  Impressive.

----------


## Sornaensis

Wait so... Why didn't you just put Mint on your Lenovo?

----------


## Shadow12ogue

Yea I'm running it on a old IBM some of the hardware has been upgraded, likely most of it so it isn't like it's completely 10 years old. 

As to the Lenovo, well it isn't completely my laptop and I wasn't comfortable with messing with the data partition. If I was to break, brick, or do something bad to the laptop I'd feel pretty bad and likely get berated by my roommate LOL!! 

Besides I need something with windows to run things on it that I don't want to put onto my LinuxBox.

----------


## Sornaensis

Fair enough.

----------


## Shadow12ogue

Testing...here's a screenshot of my Linux Mint-12

----------


## LikesToTrip

Good choice. Linux Mint has been my preferred flavor ever since Macuntu 11.04. Are you enjoying Synaptic Package Manager? All the software you could ever need all in one central location. So much better than Windows...





> 'Gratz.
> -- Sent from openSUSE 12.1 laptop.



Linus Torvalds snarls at openSUSE desktop Linux's security | ZDNet

----------


## Sornaensis

Misrepresentation. I'm running KDE and don't seem to have that issue.

----------


## Shadow12ogue

Actually yea I like the software manager, and the update manager. I've actually gotten to do the "sudo apt-get" a few times, put a few games (GTK Slash'em and Qt NetHack) on it. Aircrack and other random assorted programs. Still loving my Linux, my roomie pirated (uh oh! LOL) Fallout New Vegas, and mean while I was like...uh...yea check OUT my game GTK Slash'em. LOL

Wish I knew more on how to use this, but I'm slowly learning.  :smiley:

----------


## Shadow12ogue

OH! And I have Qwit which I have to say is pretty fudgin epic!  :smiley:

----------


## Shadow12ogue

Figured I share how I set my terminal to look and my lil fancy KVIrc  :wink2:

----------


## Oros

Love Linux. Ever heard the podcast "Linux outlaws"? 
Used mint before, but made some changes on another OS (BT5r2) which resulted in my computer wouldn't start. Had to reinstall, and decided to tru ubuntu, which I had tried some years ago and I liked it. Installed it without using the "try live" version. Shouldn't have done that. Ubuntu is using Untiy, and the software center is casesensitiv and so on. Heard that Arch Linux is a good OS. Slackware seem to be a good OS aswell, haven't tried it though.
Mint 13 (Maya) is out in case you didn't know  :smiley:

----------


## Jookia

Arch Linux x64, Xfce.

----------


## Hercuflea

Funny this thread shows up just as I am testing out my first linux laptop.  

Funny story, I was screwing around with SliTaz linux early this morning and I accidentally nuked my Windows 7 partition!  

I was really pissed off at first, but I'm ok now because I backed all of my files up that I wanted and now I am running Ubuntu 12.04.  I am surprised that it hogs my resources quite a bit (3 1/2 year old laptop).

The only thing I will miss is MS Word, Excel, and Powerpoint, they are far superior to their linux counterparts.

----------


## khh

> The only thing I will miss is MS Word, Excel, and Powerpoint, they are far superior to their linux counterparts.



Install them in wine.

----------


## SolarSunrise

I'm dualbooting Mac OS X 10.6 with Arch Linux, with grub bootloader of course, in my Macbook Pro.
I suggest you try Arch linux! It is a pretty good distribution, but you need to be familiar with command line! - The installation is done using command line.
And for my Graphical Interface, I am using WMFS (*W*indow *M*anager *F*rom *S*cratch), which is a pretty good tiling window manager if you are interested.

----------


## Rozollo

Congrats! I had to switch to Linux Mint 14 (Cinnamon) when my Ubuntu build died from graphic card drivers. I installed them hour one on Mint, and there were zero issues at all. It's extremely stable.

I've been using Linux as my primary operating system since 2009 or 2010 after my Macbook's optical drive failed, preventing me from updating to Snow Leopard, and Apple Support said it'd cost $650 for a new one. I laughed at them, bought a $300 laptop, and installed Ubuntu. No issues since, and every iteration makes it easier to just work.

----------


## Taosaur

I have Mint running on a really underpowered machine I got from my aunt, but I haven't done much with it. My plan was to use it to compile Android test builds, but that project is on the back burner indefinitely.

----------


## Rozollo

Get Linux Mint 14 Cinnamon. It works, looks amazing, and you will not run into a ton of problem.

----------

